# First KCBS US Competition - Oinktoberfest



## Diva Q (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Just a note of humble thanks to all those great people I met this weekend who went to Oink. You ladies and gentleman are some of the finest people I and my team have ever met. 

We had an incredible time made some new friends and shared quite a few pops and many many *chocolate cakes*(my new favorite). 

I also got some great advice from some terrific people. 

A big congratulations to all the teams that got calls. Wow. Some really incredible BBQ was made. I was lucky to be able to sample some of the other teams.

I wasn't very happy with my BBQ overall other than my brisket. (May have had to do with a few things consumed) However I will still say that I have the very best BBQ team. My love Vlado and my friends Louisa and John are an incredible group of people to work with. Some bbq things just didn't come together this weekend but it was a great learning experience. After seeing some of the incredible turn ins for Dessert I was beyond surprised about the first then completely blown away by the 180. That was something to experience for sure. 

I am already looking forward to next year. 

Thank you to everyone. It was awesome.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 30, 2007)

And no easy up's went down.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow 180! Congrats Diva. That is something to be proud of.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job on the dessert Danielle, that was absolutely delicious and it deserved a 180.


----------



## Molson (Oct 1, 2007)

Definatly yummy! Congrats again.


----------



## smokein (Oct 1, 2007)

DIVA Q, For those of us who weren't there, what did you turn in for dessert to win a 180 score. Chocolate Cake! From reading through the post, I'm not sure. Congrats on the 180 score.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 1, 2007)

I turned in a chocolate layered cheesecake strawberry stuffed dessert.


----------



## woodman3222 (Oct 2, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I turned in a chocolate layered cheesecake strawberry stuffed dessert.



I judged the desserts and saw the cheese cake go by. It looked real good. Wish I could have tried it.


----------

